# 1 big thing: Delivery bots will own the sidewalk



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.axios.com/newsletters/a...les-0d889d79-63c0-42c4-b22d-15e85a86eebe.html
Sidewalk delivery robots, a novelty for now, are multiplying: FedEx is joining Amazon, Starship Technologies and others with plans to unleash an army of bots for deliveries.

Why it matters: Autonomous vehicles are typically envisioned on streets but small delivery robots could outnumber U.S. taxis in 20 years, KPMG says. This could help relieve congestion on roadways but potentially create new headaches for pedestrians.

The big picture: E-commerce is surging, along with consumer expectations for fast, cheap delivery of goods and services. Dispatching small bots for nearby runs, instead of traditional vehicles with a driver, could make delivery practically free, at 4 to 7 cents per mile, according to KPMG.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Ever play chicken with a Tesla? They always back down. Same for this.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Can't wait to see a few bots get whacked by a blind person's cane or run over by a wheelchair whilst sharing the sidewalk with the little pests.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

MHR said:


> Can't wait to see a few bots get whacked by a blind person's cane or run over by a wheelchair whilst sharing the sidewalk with the little pests.


u have an Interesting thought process including a lack of empathy,
considering a disabled person might also get injured 
in this altercation you "can't wait" to happen.

"_Some people identify pleasure-in-others'-misfortune with sadism, arguing that the difference between them is negligible and pleasure-in-others'-misfortune involves hate and cruelty."_

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/in-the-name-love/200901/why-are-we-pleased-others-misfortune


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

In a couple of neighbourhoods around here it would more likely be a game of how far the local punks could punt one down the street.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> In a couple of neighbourhoods around here it would more likely be a game of how far the local punks could punt one down the street.


Real World, not some coming of age comedy movie:

Distruction Of private property is a law enforcement issue.
First punk seen on the ever increasing cameras around town, arrested and prosecuted by Amazon or FedEx will probably curtail future Class 1 misdemeanor.

First group of "punks" will be held up to society as an example of the consequences of distruction of others property. Owner of Amazon also owns The Washington Post. He'll make sure the "punks" get national exposure.

A Class 1 misdemeanor carries up to 12 months in jail and up to a *$2,500* fine. If the value to the damage to the property is over *$1000.00*, (those bots are expensive) then it's punishable as a Class 6 felony.

For *Class 6 felonies*, a term of imprisonment of not less than one year nor more than five years, or in the discretion of the jury or the court trying the case without a jury, confinement in jail for not more than 12 months and a fine of not more than $2,500, either or both.

Again: real world stuff.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> u have an Interesting thought process including a lack of empathy,
> considering a disabled person might also get injured
> in this altercation you "can't wait" to happen.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...you obviously know nothing about me as I have twins that are disabled, one is deafblind, he uses a cane and is a braille reader, the other is deafblind and in a wheelchair. So with that, stop assuming things.

Go back and read my statement again, I was expressing pleasure that the bots would get hurt.

None of these companies EVER think about how these things are going to disrupt the independent travel of those with disabilities.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Real World, not some coming of age comedy movie:
> 
> Distruction Of private property is a law enforcement issue.
> First punk seen on the ever increasing cameras around town, arrested and prosecuted by Amazon or FedEx will probably curtail future Class 1 misdemeanor.
> ...


Yeah, Americans have a much more harsh penal system than Canada. If they're under age, they'll get a stern talking to the first few times.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Robot mad, robot did not get tip on the app, robot destroy earth


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah, Americans have a much more harsh penal system than Canada. If they're under age, they'll get a stern talking to the first few times.


Sorry, foreigners commenting on USA's legal system have zero credibility.
Tend you own garden Oh Canada oh Canada @VanGuy 


MHR said:


> Hmmmm...obviously know nothing about me as I have twins that are disabled, one is deafblind, he uses a cane and is a braille reader, the other is deafblind and in a wheelchair. So with that, stop assuming things.
> 
> Go back and read my statement again, I was expressing pleasure that the bots would get hurt.
> 
> None of these companies EVER think about how these things are going to disrupt the independent travel of those with disabilities.


"Hummm".....*what I know is What U Posted as representing Your thought process.*
It makes it all the more odd that u would wish harm on the disabled while being directly involved with the disabled.

If u can not successfully express who u are nor what you're thinking in writing it maybe time for Back to School.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> In a couple of neighbourhoods around here it would more likely be a game of how far the local punks could punt one down the street.


Drone hunting...

You think the hood rats won't hunt (and trash) a $3,000 drone for a $10 Big Mac meal your sorely mistaken.

College kids to.,..

Wrecking a drone is a lot less of a moral question than robbing a delivery driver and the police will spend a LOT less time investigating 50 drone robberies than they would on one armed robbery on a pizza guy,


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Drone hunting...
> 
> You think the hood rats won't hunt (and trash) a $3,000 drone for a $10 Big Mac meal your sorely mistaken.
> 
> ...


There absolutely will be No Go zones for these little robots and also videos made about their fate just like some scooters end up in trees.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Motorized vehicles are required to use the roadway. If a bicyclist or the guy in a wheelchair pulling a trailer full of aluminum cans can use the street then so can these robots.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

TBone said:


> Motorized vehicles are required to use the roadway. If a bicyclist or the guy in a wheelchair pulling a trailer full of aluminum cans can use the street then so can these robots.


If u actually believe ur statement
U should organize and make your case to the Ohio state legislators
Starting with your congressman.

Helpful hints:

Open the letter with an appropriate salutation: Always refer to your legislator as "The Honorable (Name)" in addressing the envelope and the letter. In the salutation, write: "Dear Senator," "Dear Congressman," *so your message doesn't look like junk mail.*
Get straight to the point. ...
Back up your concerns. ...
Always remember to be respectful.
Post updates of ur progress.
Amazon & FedEx are heavy hitters in campaign contributions,
But u sound dedicated to slaying those dragons ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> If u actually believe ur statement
> U should organize and make your case to the Ohio state legislators
> Starting with your congressman.
> 
> ...


Already have 107 posts since joining on Saturday??!! Congrats to a very active "new" member.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Already have 107 posts since joining on Saturday??!! Congrats to a very active "new" member. ?


Yeah, I think tomato and his SDC think tank propaganda buddies get paid per post.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just wait till I get my Number One Big Bertha out there to tee off on a couple.
I used to be a pretty good kicker in high school football. Wonder if I could get one to go 40 yards ... 
"It was self defense, your honor. The damn thing was coming right at me with a mean look in its eye."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Just wait till I get my Number One Big Bertha out there to tee off on a couple.
> I used to be a pretty good kicker in high school football. Wonder if I could get one to go 40 yards ...
> "It was self defense, your honor. The damn thing was coming right at me with a mean look in its eye."


The notion that robots will "own" the sidewalks in LA is laughable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> The notion that robots will "own" the sidewalks in LA is laughable.


yep, the homeless might have something to say about that


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yep, the homeless might have something to say about that


... and the gangbangers with extra ammo ....
... and those of us who DRIVE on the sidewalk.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seriously thou.... the same hood rats who rip off cabbies will be hunting drones to steal the $8.00 Mc Ds orders (trashing a $1000+ drone in the process)

Same with college students...

And hobos...


When the hobos figure out that all it takes is a baseball bat or a golf club to eat free for life they will all have them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Seriously thou.... the same hood rats who rip off cabbies will be hunting drones to steal the $8.00 Mc Ds orders (trashing a $1000+ drone in the process)
> 
> Same with college students...
> 
> ...


It's simply absurd to think bots will own the sidewalks in LA.


----------

